# memoria sdram con vhdl



## micro_mon (Nov 13, 2005)

Hola a todos los del foro...
Estoy tratando de hacer con VHDL una interfaz con una memoria SDR SDRAM, alguien tiene alguna información de como hacer este controlador en VHDL? o alguien conoce de alguna direccion en internet donde pueda descargar el codigo vhd?. estoy trabajando con una trajeta NUhorizonos y la FPGA XILINX spartan 400, y la memoria sdram que incluye la tarjeta es de ISSI 64 MB.
gracias de antemano.. 8)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 13, 2005)

Hola,

En esta pagina encontraras muchos recursos:

http://redhat.regent.e-technik.tu-muenchen.de/forschung/vhdl/

Saludos.


----------



## sergihp (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola.

Yo también estoy interesado y por lástima el vínculo esta roto y lleba a ninguna parte.

Por un casual no sabrás otra dirección o la misma pero correcta.

Ya llebo tiempo con ello y espero conseguirlo en breve tiempo, pero siempre viene bien tener recursos o ideas nuevas que te puedan ayudar ya que siempre salen errores por todas partes.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------

